# My HID install.



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's just a few pictures of my HID install. I used the h3 bulbs, 5k temp, and 35 watts, I also swapped my old green corner lights for some red ones. I made the mounting bracket out of some 22 gauge metal and bent it around the 2 bars that I think was used for where the factory radiator was. I love the install and everything about the HID's. Enjoy!














































Brenton


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Where did you get the kit? How much? how bout some night pics with you sitting on it so we can see the light as you do when you ride.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice work on the mounting plate!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I got mine from ddmtuning.com . I think I paid $42 shipped, but I got them shipped a little bit quicker than ground. I'll be working on it tonight so, I'll get some night pictures of it, or at least try to since it's hard to get a picture without the lights blinding the camera.

Brenton


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats why i said take pics of you lights while sitting on your bike so we can see the light projection and how much of the road its lighting up


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

i have the same ddm tuning 35watt 6k kit on my brute. i didnt use any relays. i would have used relays if i had bought the 55watt kit. the stock lights are 40watt. so the wiring is sized ok. alto the ballast pulls a few more watts when first turned on it only last a few seconds. no real voltage drop to speak of and lights are super bright. i wired the ballast hot and ground directly to the old bulb wiring using the ground and the hot for high beams. works great no problems. i will say that the relays are an extra bit of insurance and should power the lights with all the power they want. also the relays are a must for 55 watt kits.


----------



## ozziestprime (Mar 16, 2010)

also very nice install, kudos on the bracket.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Thats why i said take pics of you lights while sitting on your bike so we can see the light projection and how much of the road its lighting up


Ah, ok. I wasn't sure what you ment at first. But yes, I will get a picture of the road lighted up.

Yea, I probably could of got away with not running relay's, but I did any way. Most of my time was involved in trying to find a clean, clear spot to mount them. Also, the only thing you can see with the front plastic on is the 2 red power wires coming from the battery to the relay's. However, I'll be getting some loom to make them less noticeable.

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Finally I was able to snap a picture of it on the road.










Brenton


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there a reason you ran two relays? One per side? When I wired mine I just used one


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The only good thing about 2 relays that I can think of is that if one of the relays fail then you will still have one light as with one relay youll be up the infamous creek.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

hubbard1506 said:


> Is there a reason you ran two relays? One per side? When I wired mine I just used one


Mostly just to balance the looks and just because I can. lol

I will say though, when these bulbs go out, I plan on getting 6k's. These are just too white. 

Brenton


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

bshattuck87 said:


> Mostly just to balance the looks and just because I can. lol
> 
> I will say though, when these bulbs go out, I plan on getting 6k's. These are just too white.
> 
> Brenton


I am running the 8000k bulbs and they have blueish tint to them.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice install, looks good!!!

But can you get to the relays if needed to WHEN one goes out, (from water most likely) without having to pull the front plastics off??


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yup, just barley. I like it because the front plastic just does hide it. Luckily I can fit my hands up there if needed.

Brenton


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont have pictures but i put my relay in the pod. wanted it nice and high.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^ Thats where I put the relay on my last install.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you have to drill out the stock light housing and stuff? Also what bulbs did you order from ddm H3's or what.?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes all kits but the eagle eye kit requires drilling the old bulb. I would advise against going with ddm since they started getting all their stuff shipped directly from china. Their junk now reliability has gone out the window and many bad units right out of the box.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Yes all kits but the eagle eye kit requires drilling the old bulb. I would advise against going with ddm since they started getting all their stuff shipped directly from china. Their junk now reliability has gone out the window and many bad units right out of the box.


I'll eventually get eagle eyes from you guys my lights are so dim plus I only have one other burnt up lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice hopefully ill be able to have another sale this summer but ill have to wait on manufacturer to let me know something


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yall sell anything but the 6k? Ive been wanting a set but all ive seen companies make for plug and play are 6k and im wanting 8k


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

all of them are 6k


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's mine. Eagle Eye HID kit with green low beams.


----------

